# Ivy's Mom Carriers



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I got my new carrier from Ivy's Mom today and it is absolutely beautiful, you guys have got to get one. It's so well made that it looks like it cost twice as much as I paid for it. I'm very pleased, Mu-Shu and I will be looking very posh when we go out this weekend. Lori is very talented and I'm saving up for my next purchase.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Show as pics please.  

And how amazing we have so many talented members here.


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

When I get home from work this evening I will try to upload a picture. This picture stuff drives me crazy, I always have a hard time getting pictures on websites. I wonder if it's because I'm using a Mac and a lot of the sites are made for Microsoft Windows. The carrier is so nice that even if I didn't have a dog I would want one to use as a purse.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

lol no I use Mac too.


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh, that's good to know so maybe I can get my pictures on without a problem. If I have a problem may I send you a message for some help. LOL I also agree the talent pool here is awsome.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah of course you can.


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*Lori's carriers are amazing*

I bought a Lori carrier as well. I bought the pink first one she put on Etsy in March and it is easily a $200 and up bag. This thing rocks.
My friends are crazy for it as well. 
Mirdle sits in it on my lap in front of the computer. I am on this stupid thing most of the day.
I told Lori she needs to lock herself in a room and get rid of the kids for a few wks and work around the clock so that more people can have these bags.
I have visited soooooooo many websites and none of the vogue sites make bags this cool. for small dogs.

Here is the link to the bag I bought from Lori on Etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=14233494


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Someone please post pics. If the bags are that cool, I will definitely have to get one myself.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree I have looked at many sites and no one has bags a cute as these. I would love to have one. How long does it take to do one bag?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i want one of those bags too. they are gorgeous!


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

The pictures of the bags are beautiful but in person they look even better, they are really, really nice bags. If you guys get one you won't be sorry. Lori usually posts here when she has bags to put on her website along with pictures of the bags. As soon as you see her post here you need to rush to her site because they are usuall gone the same day. As soon as I saw her post I went directly to her site and only one was left, I missed out the last couple of times she had bags available. I also checked her site everyweek just in case. I was determined to not miss out the next time.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I also want one of those. 
How much is it?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Gisele said:


> I got my new carrier from Ivy's Mom today and it is absolutely beautiful, you guys have got to get one. It's so well made that it looks like it cost twice as much as I paid for it. I'm very pleased, Mu-Shu and I will be looking very posh when we go out this weekend. Lori is very talented and I'm saving up for my next purchase.


Gisele......I'm sooo happy that you like your new Vintage Bitch carrier. I am gettng ready to work on 2 more. Hopefully I will get them done by next week  Again...thanks soo much for your wonderful compliments. It's mean alot 

Lori


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I think Lori said they are $110 and up. Mine was one of the "and up" LOL but is worth every penny.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Gisele said:


> I think Lori said they are $110 and up. Mine was one of the "and up" LOL but is worth every penny.


hee heeee....yep, the ones made from the Lux fabrics, like Gisele's are more. The fabrics are very luxurious, hence "Lux" Where as the others are a tad less expensive fabric wise, not much, but a bit, so I lower the price. I am VERY picky with the quality of fabric, so either way you still get very good quality carrier 

Lori


----------

